# Fizik Saddles vs Body Type



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've ridden a Fizik Aliante saddle for the last year or two and find it fairly comfortable. I purchased the saddle based on recommendations found on this site and others. However, if I were to have selected a saddle based on Fizik's own marketing (spine concept), I would be riding an Arione. I now realize that I am a snake pretending to be a bull.

Anyway, I'm just a little curious, whether there are any other Fizik saddle owners who are comfortably riding a saddle that does not match their body type.

Perhaps, the spine concept really comes down to position on the bike. Although I ride oon the top, hoods and in the drops for extended periods on every ride, I probably find myself on the top bar most often.

Dave G


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DG62 said:


> Anyway, I'm just a little curious, whether there are any other Fizik saddle owners who are comfortably riding a saddle that does not match their body type.


There certainly are, at least around here. But for what it's worth: some people with solid experience in fitting riders to their bikes consider this Fizik "snake, chameleon, bull" body typing nothing more than amusing marketing bunk.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon, You come and go...

IMO, marketing bunk. I like flat moderately wide saddles. Antares works for me but I'd prefer it was flat front to back rather than being slightly concave.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

We do extensive fitting and saddle trials at our shop. Those body type things are baloney.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Its less about flexibility and more about how you move around the saddle. They are lumping that in with flexibility. The analogy with animals somewhat fits though.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It's a pretty loose interpretation. I'm on an Aliante thinking I should be on an Antares. Problem is, I have no problems on the Aliante.


----------



## slidecontrol (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm the opposite to the OP, I "should" be on an aliante, but run ariones on all my bikes, including the mtbs


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i am very very inflexible and ride ariones, which i believe are marketed for the most flexible people, but they worked best for me after much testing *shrug*


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Complete marketing crap.

Fizik has different shaped saddles. Learn the model names (Antares, Arione, Aliante, etc.) which ultimately come down to shape. Some models offer different length noses. These often get marketed as MTN or Tri. From that point it's all about shaving grams, padding differences, and sometimes aesthetic options (colors/patterns).

Sometimes I think they offer too large a lineup.

I've been riding the Aliante style for years now. I've learned my body tends to prefer saddles with a slight bowl in the middle.

When trying to figure out which to buy, a very good starting point is to try to borrow any saddle you can of the same base model. It doesn't have to be the $300 version. It can be the $100 version.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Trevor Ash said:


> When trying to figure out which to buy, a very good starting point is to try to borrow any saddle you can of the same base model. It doesn't have to be the $300 version. It can be the $100 version.


Some LBS's offer a Fizik Demo program at little to no cost. Might be worth investigating if you're in the market for a new saddle. Quite frankly, it's a program I wish more saddle makers had.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is no technically corrrect saddle for anyone. Comfort is so important that you should ride whatever you and your butt like. If you can't sit on a given saddle in comfort, then it doesn't matter how "correct" it is.

Don't buy into all the marketing hyperbole. Use what works for you.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm looking for info about the area, but seems to be hard to find because its a new model


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. 
I have a Flite saddle on a older bike (CAAD4) that I use almost exclusively for roller riding and an Aliante on my current road ride (CAAD9). They are very different in shape and cushion, but I seem to adjust without any problems to both. The Aliante is certainly flexier. At first, I thought it was too flexy. But after getting use to it, I've come to appreciate the way it smooths out some of the rough road patches on my regular routes. I suspect, I would probably be comfortable on either of the other two Fizik saddles, but I will likely pick up another Aliante for a build I am putting together. I guess the follow-on decision will be to Kurve or not to Kurve.
Dave G


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a bigger guy but skinnyish. I'm pretty flexible as well so I picked up the Arione for my bike. I rode it all year. I like it. The length is awesome for harder efforts. I don't care for super padded saddles... This is coming off the Specialized Alias 143.


----------



## donki (Nov 13, 2011)

i am riding the arione as it came stock on my bike im about 180, 66kg and am heading to the shop buy a new saddle tomorrow cause i cant stand the pain... im sure it the saddle


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am a bull riding a snake. Most comfortable saddle I have ever had.


----------

